# Hornhechte Nordsee



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2013)

Möchte dies Jahr Hornhechte angeln und da mein Weg zur Nordsee deutlich kürzer ist als zur Ostsee, suche ich nach ein paar Tipps zu Ecken, wo es Sinn macht.

Kenne nur die ostfriesische Küste + Inseln, suche aber Stellen, wo es Mohlen, Buhnen, usw. gibt (ohne auf eine Insel rüber zu müssen), damit man an zumindest etwas tieferes Wasser kommt. An Leopardengrund muss ich an der Nordsee vermutlich gar nicht träumen.

Bin für Tipps dankbar, auch per PN.

#h


----------



## Justsu (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte Nordsee*

Hallo kati,

wenn Du wirklich Hornhechte fangen willst, fahr an die Ostsee! Ich weiss, dass das jetzt nicht das ist was Du hören willst, aber zumindest an der niedersächsischen Küste ist mir keine Stelle bekannt, wo man gezielt und geplant Hornhechte fangen kann. 

Sicher werden hin und wieder in Eckwarderhörne, Wilhelmshaven oder Cuxhaven ein paar von den Schnäblern gefangen, aber man muss schon viel, viel Glück haben und zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein. 

Wenn Du dann niemanden hast, der vor Ort ist und Dir genau sagen kann "heute wurden welche gefangen" und Du spätestens am nächsten Tag da bist, dann denke ich, dass es beinahe unmöglich ist, einen zu erwischen. 

Wie gesagt, dass bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die niedersächsische Küste und meinen Erfahrungsschatz, ich kann aber natürlich auch daneben liegen und es gibt geheime Hornhecht-Spezis bei uns an der Küste... Die sollten sich dann hier unbedingt melden!!!:m

An der Nordseeküste in Schleswig-Holstein sieht das meine ich etwas besser aus, habe zumindest schonmal was von Sylt und Büsum in bezug auf Hornhechte gehört, aber dann könntest Du auch gleich an die Ostseeseite fahren und (fast) sicher was fangen.

Rein verkehrstechnisch würde sich für Dich vielleicht noch die holländische Küste anbieten, aber da hab ich dann überhaupt keine Ahnung mehr...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte Nordsee*

Also Cux ist in Sachen Hornhecht wirklich nicht so dolle. Vereinzelnd werden welche direkt an den Hafenmauern gefangen aber es lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Auf der anderen Seite ist Cux aber oft für eine Überraschung gut. Mit Glück hat man dann auch mal eine Makrele oder Wolfsbarsch am Band. Ostsee wäre aber die bessere Wahl wenn man nur Hornhecht fangen will.


----------



## hydrophil (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte Nordsee*

warum nicht holland?


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte Nordsee*

Nordseeküste ist halt kürzester Weg bei mir und bin eh ab und an dort, hatte die Hoffnung, dass es dort doch aussichtsreiche(re) Plätze gibt.
Aber ja, muss wohl über Holland oder doch Ostsee mal nachdenken.
Danke für die Informationen!


----------



## snofla (1. März 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte Nordsee*

hi Kati

 Hier mal was aus Holland über die Geepvisserij Hornhechtangelei |bla:


----------

